# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  recent wordz

## doktorj

next level holographik dream invokations,
thru programatic lucidity,
by understanding consciousness
from the inside out.
evolving karmic universes thru the  personification of Self,
purifying soulz crystallizing in illusions within illusions
of time,
playing out the multi-dimensional light lessonz of Love...

Self discovery thru imagination.
intuitive antenni receiving higher intelligencez
broadcasting the infinite Way...
lucid universes within the mastermind of Love,
triangulating transfigurationz thru trinitized transformations
tele-thought visualizations of sacred, primal sound,
bleeding out super-positioned & omni-directional Lov333.



doktor J
http://www.doktorj.ca

----------

